# boggs and boulders



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm local to the park but have never been. ...... any good?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

absolutely . ive been there probably 30 times .


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AWSOME park, just costs alot to get in. If you're gonna ride for a weekend it'll cost ya a benjamin....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We went for a day trip in September and loved it. We will be back out there again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be pics/vids somewhere in the ATV Media section.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Says on there website its 10$ a day? If so thats not bad at all to me. I have been wanting to go myself


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ you need to read the whole page:

All vehicles riding on Boggs and Boulders property outside the parking area or camping area have to register at the main gate. It cost* $25.00 *for 1 day, 1 hour, or all weekend . This covers only one weekend.

Each person , rider or driver has to also pay admission and sign liability waiver. *$10 Admission* for 12 and over, $5 Admission for childern 6-12, and No charge for children under 6. No admission charge for early thursday afternoon if you camp and attend the next day.


*50 Amp Full Hookups: $40/night
30 Amp Power and Water: $25/night
Non-Hookup Campers: $20/night
Tent and Primitve Camping: $10/night*
Bunkhouse Rental: $75/room/night - There are 4 rooms that sleep 6.
Farmhouse Rental: $75/room/night - There are 3 rooms that sleep 12, and 2 rooms that sleep 10.
Hilltop Bunkhouses: $75 per night - 2 bunkhouses that sleep 10.
B&B Camper rentals: $75 per night - 12 full hookup rental campers that sleep 8 per.

So you are at *$35* per person, just to get in and ride 1 day and leave. Plus, $10/night if you tent camp. And up from there.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow!!! YEa missed all that.... Thats ridiclious! Wont be going there


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have a group of 15 or more it's a discount in admission. It's worth every penny. Great amenities hot showers and clean toilets. Ad on event weekends they usually have a mechanic on site over 1000 acres now we have a club ride the weekend Of the jeep jam if anyone's there we are Blackwater atv


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it's kinda high. But suppose to be a great park.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

That's what I payed to ride at red creek me my bike and wife were 50 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

howd you like red creek im thinkin about goin there just for a change of scenery


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

dirtydog said:


> howd you like red creek im thinkin about goin there just for a change of scenery


It was a blast you can rent a cabin on site for 65 a night. I went during mudfest this year the lady at the gate told me when we left they had over 1000 atvs registered and alot more people so it was jam packed but still fun 

Now there was no hot water and only one spot to wash off with very little pressure took me about 15 minutes just to clean out my oil cooler which is about to get racked 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we ride red creek often,an try to make all the special rides, planning on going the weekend of march 31st, will be in the camper section, 44ft enclosed white trailer , come by an have a cold 1


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I would but my ride won't be ready by then maybe next time for me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> we ride red creek often,an try to make all the special rides, planning on going the weekend of march 31st, will be in the camper section, 44ft enclosed white trailer , come by an have a cold 1


Ill be at boggs that weekend probably all day sat. May take u up on it.


----------

